# All my Beasties!



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Misty the luvverly Chinchilla
















A cute wee Harvest mouse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Rather blurry pics of the Dormouse
















And my 2 boy Dumbo ratties. Theyre so great!

















Ive missed out the 2 gorgeous mice i got from shiftylou yesterday and my rob hammies. But shall get pics of them tonight. lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

what a cute group of pets you got their :flrt:ratties are fab!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

i love the harvest mouse where did you get one of them from?


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

All look great but the dormouse is stunning.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Am totally jealous of your dormouse!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was pure luck i got the harvest mice and dormouse really. Just happened to be going mansfield way and someone just happened to be selling then who was from there. lol 
Im trying to get hold of more Dormice but will probably take a while. lol


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

how much do those type of mice cost? If i had one i would call it Mr Bojangles


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wow some cool pets, love the doormouse


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

bgfaith said:


> how much do those type of mice cost? If i had one i would call it Mr Bojangles


 
I just bought Harvest Mice for about £30 each!! The Dormice are a bit scarce at the moment (so get breeding Daikenkai!!!:2thumb but are circa £20 - £35 each.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i got the Dormouse for £20 and the breeding pair of harvest mice for £30. Sounds like i was lucky to get them at those prices! lol 
Im definately planning on breeding the Dormice if i can get the one i have sexed and get some more.:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> i got the Dormouse for £20 and the breeding pair of harvest mice for £30. Sounds like i was lucky to get them at those prices! lol
> Im definately planning on breeding the Dormice if i can get the one i have sexed and get some more.:2thumb:


 
Nice one!

APD are tough to sex until they are mature which is ages for a mouse! (5 months-ish). Then you can look for boys bits. 

To be honest they are *extremely* sociable so if you have the opportunity of getting a pair you could put them all together regardless. I have introduced males and females very easily and they all just accept each other no problem although you should verify this with other keepers too if you can. 

The only rodent I know of that males will tolerate other males when there are girls around!

As we are on the subject, I must link you to a very relevant photo if I can find it :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/pygmydormouse/main.htm

Click on 'Breeding' on the left then check out the second pic down and the caption above it :lol2:

As I said, always best to ask other keepers if they have mixed any dormice successfully but this pic illustrates my opinion that multiple males can be kept in the breeding group.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I think somebody has harvest mice for sale in Staffordshire. They are real cuties, but love the doormice they are lush x


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

hehe, well thats nice to know pouchie thanks! I think ill just look for a pair then although my Dormouse is around 6 months so i could sex it now. Have read how to do it so ill give it a shot and see how i do. :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well from what i can see it has two very obvious "lumps" at the base of its tail. thats a boy then right? :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure is :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Well from what i can see it has two very obvious "lumps" at the base of its tail. thats a boy then right? :lol2:


Be a bit worried if it was a girl:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i payed £20 a pair for our harvest mice, unfortunately theyre no longer with us now though


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i payed £20 a pair for our harvest mice, unfortunately theyre no longer with us now though


Bargain. I think the prices vary so much with exotic rodents because it depends on availability. Some people get away with charging loads if there are not many of that species being bred at the time. 

£20 is my favourite figure I charge £20 for everything :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Bargain. I think the prices vary so much with exotic rodents because it depends on availability. Some people get away with charging loads if there are not many of that species being bred at the time.
> 
> £20 is my favourite figure I charge £20 for everything :lol2:


in that case we will have 2 of your pouched rats, those jerboas and that big fluffy rabbit and your 2 skunks for £20 :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> in that case we will have 2 of your pouched rats, those jerboas and that big fluffy rabbit and your 2 skunks for £20 :whistling2:


Oh dear, sorry for the typo I missed a few zeros off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Oh dear, sorry for the typo I missed a few zeros off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Drat - was just writing my shopping list :lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you sure its a harvest mouse? Its bigger than any of the ones that I've seen


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Are you sure its a harvest mouse? Its bigger than any of the ones that I've seen


lol I have just had baby Harvest Mice and they are teeny tiny. I looked at Daikenkai's pic and thought wow! they get that big? :lol2:

Does look like a Harvest Mouse though. Maybe it got fed on spinach :whistling2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

That pic is decieving actually, theyre titchy in real life. lol 

This pics a bit blurry but it looks a lot smaller in this one.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> That pic is decieving actually, theyre titchy in real life. lol
> 
> This pics a bit blurry but it looks a lot smaller in this one.


Oh yeh! See it now! Awesome


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

glad to see the mice have setteld in well daikenkai

ive more harvest mice ready to leave if anyones interested, £20 a pair


----------

